# Hitch Lights



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Anyone know a good place to get a set of the lights that plug into the receiver?
I am looking for a set with a step on it. I thought I saw it on here somewhere.


----------



## BoyneCityGuy (May 7, 2009)

Lux, if you have the luxury of any fab equip, they are really easy to make...i did one off of a winch mount i made years ago when the winch bit the dust...just a piece of plate welded onto a 2 inch square tube with a couple $12 50watt work lights from the local truck store bolted on and wired to a 7 pin connector...very handy, works great! let me know if you want dimensions, ideas, or help...


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

BoyneCityGuy;791889 said:


> Lux, if you have the luxury of any fab equip, they are really easy to make...i did one off of a winch mount i made years ago when the winch bit the dust...just a piece of plate welded onto a 2 inch square tube with a couple $12 50watt work lights from the local truck store bolted on and wired to a 7 pin connector...very handy, works great! let me know if you want dimensions, ideas, or help...


Thanks.
I ended up buying what I was looking for, pretty much what you described. It has the 2 spots, running lights & a step on it.


----------



## 02f250superduty (Oct 1, 2008)

what did you buy? I have never seen any with a step on it. Would be very interested it having that on my truck.


----------



## oh8chevy2500 (Dec 7, 2008)

pics? price?


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

I will try to get some on later.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Here they are.I got them for about $200.


----------



## oh8chevy2500 (Dec 7, 2008)

i know the center pin is the reverse but did you have to run a separate power feed to the pin with a relay? i fab'd up a bracket with work lights last year for my reciever that was much brighter than the stock reverse lights but still not as bright as they should be...


----------



## BoyneCityGuy (May 7, 2009)

mine are the same way, dimmer than they should be. i have the same pair of lights on my hitch as my backrack, and when turned on as cargo lights the backrack lights are much brighter than when they are on thru the reverse circut, the rack lights are brighter in reverse though than the hitch lights are. i was told at my local truck shop that if you wire a relay to the hitch that will brighten them up if you use (obviously) a large enough wire, you just have to splice the reverse trailer wire to the relay. i have enough light on the truck, so im not going to do it, but it sounds easy enough. i think you may be able to bypass the need for a relay though by just taking your power from the aux pin in your fuse box, not sure though, i do kno thats how i powered my backrack...but thats thru a switch.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

oh8chevy2500;793762 said:


> i know the center pin is the reverse but did you have to run a separate power feed to the pin with a relay? i fab'd up a bracket with work lights last year for my reciever that was much brighter than the stock reverse lights but still not as bright as they should be...


I didn't have to do anything.

Just plug in & go.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

http://www.back-upbuddy.com/products.asp

Here is a bunch of em. I think it is what you were looking for!


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

masternate42;794939 said:


> http://www.back-upbuddy.com/products.asp
> 
> Here is a bunch of em. I think it is what you were looking for!


That's exactly what I wanted.
Where were you two weeks ago? Could have saved a couple bucks.
Oh well maybe it will help someone else.


----------



## AC2717 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thank you for the link!!


----------



## AC2717 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Took A look*

I liked these a lot but I was looking for the ones that you put into yoru four plug trailer harness and turn on when you back up
On these you have to set up with your parking lights and it says not to leave them on when in reverse because you can damage the wiring??
So how are you supposed to use them in reverse then?


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

Read it again....there is a Second Switch *aux switch* on the lights so you can use it while your truck is sitting still.....That is the switch that you should not leave on when you get in and then put it in reverse....that is how I understood it anyways. I have no Expirence with those, I just think they are cool and have read the site over.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

Sorry, I must have been sleeping at the wheel! The ones you got look neat too. Hell it took me forever to find this link. I had to dig through my favorites, and there is getting to be a bunch of crap in that list!



Lux Lawn;795569 said:


> That's exactly what I wanted.
> Where were you two weeks ago? Could have saved a couple bucks.
> Oh well maybe it will help someone else.


----------



## AC2717 (Jun 20, 2009)

*Ok*

The way I was readign it was that you coudl only used them off your parking lights but that is the Utility light feature

Is there away to get the 7 point plug down to the standard Reese 4 point plug?, Without having to cut the wires, I have seen a 4 point to a 7 point adapter, but not the other way around I am going to email them, they are right in my back yard as far as location


----------



## WOLF8294 (Jul 17, 2006)

*hitch light!*



Lux Lawn;793676 said:


> Here they are.I got them for about $200.


Hey I saw this on a website... www.pro-hitch.com check it out - you can buy them online!


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah I talked to the guy where I bought it, he said they were from Mentor.


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

i made my own. square tube coming out of the receiver then sqare tubing 90 degrees straight up from the receiver to the top of the tail gate. then mounted the light on the top. i dont know about you guys but up here in northern mi., putting lights under the bumper or at bumper height would'nt do much or last very long. they'd be burried in snow after 10 minutes of driving down the road lol


----------



## BoyneCityGuy (May 7, 2009)

grf 1000, where are you in Northern MI? and do you have a pic of what you did? i may want to make another one


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

The problem I see with hitch lights is that they are junk by New Years. My truck is long, so I am always backing up as far as possible. I put lights on the back of my spreader up high, or on the headache rack. Under the bed behind the bumper aimed at an angle is OK, but you have to clean them constantly.


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

i'm not far from you. i'm in gaylord, you know the snow capital of michigan lol. i dont have a pic of it. its packed away waiting for the first snow in two weeks  if i get a chance i'll dig it out and take a pic. super easy to make. just thin wall 2 1/2 square tube. welded a cap on the top and drilled a hole for the mount and the wires to run down the inside. just wired it to a 7 pin plug. instant reverse lights.


----------



## BoyneCityGuy (May 7, 2009)

ahh yes, i see that now, i wasnt paying attention before. i am praying we get snow in two weeks! last winter was great...you in Gaylord had a great snow year...we did in BC too tho...i may make something higher up like that...maybe even hinge it so i could drop the tailgate?? or i could just submit that there are probablly enough lights on the truck already...sigh...200 watts auxillary makes night into day behind me


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

yes almost 200" of snow fall last season, it will eat cheap lights


----------



## BoyneCityGuy (May 7, 2009)

I have four of the 50 watters from T&T Specialties, 2 on the backrack, 2 in the hitch...they work great and are simple to replace if necessary...unbolt-cut wire-crimp on new one-bolt back on...done in 10 min. At the rate we are goin right now idk if we are headed for another 200" winter, but i sure hope we are, it was great!


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Man those lights are pricey. I imagine a guy with some basic welding abilities could fab something up like that pretty easily.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

X2.....no way would I drop that kinda money for 8" of square tube and a few lights. But they do look good enough to use the idea.payup



KL&M Snow Div.;813015 said:


> Man those lights are pricey. I imagine a guy with some basic welding abilities could fab something up like that pretty easily.


----------



## pkenn (Aug 27, 2008)

i make these.

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=811889&postcount=26


----------



## AC2717 (Jun 20, 2009)

Pkenn
How much do you want for those, and also what do you so if you only have a four prong trailer wiring harness to plug into? You know the 3 female and one male prong set up


----------



## pkenn (Aug 27, 2008)

the steel is $125 (hard to find good reasonable lights) and id have to check on the stainless....i also do aluminium as well. i used them last year, and made some for two buddies of mine, they work great IMO.


----------



## pkenn (Aug 27, 2008)

i can put any plug on it


----------



## AC2717 (Jun 20, 2009)

Can you open your tailgate with those in place? or will it hit
I would imagine most trucks have about the same clearence?


----------



## pkenn (Aug 27, 2008)

plenty of room to open the tailgate.

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=699081&postcount=76


----------



## AC2717 (Jun 20, 2009)

Wow those are awesome


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

BoyneCityGuy;811183 said:


> grf 1000, where are you in Northern MI? and do you have a pic of what you did? i may want to make another one


sorry it too so long. heres my pat. pending invention lol
no i cant open the tailgate with it in place but its easly taken off.pull the pin on the hitch and unplug it.


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

ussmileyflag


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

opps here they are


----------



## mike1316 (Sep 16, 2007)

has anyone put a relay on the back up light


----------

